# Tools And Shop Materials Reviews



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Some of the better small engine channels on You-Tube have tool reviews which can help tremendously.
Some members here are just hobby guys that like to repair/refurbish snowblowers. Some make their living with it.

I thought this would be a good way to share what you all think are invaluable tools and shop materials at a reasonable price.

A couple tools that I love that don't break the budget.

Vampliers......saw this on donyboy's channel. $30 but worth every penny. It pays for itself time after time. really bites into stuff
Kniplex pliers. Made in Germany. Pricey but again worth it.
I'm not a pro and buy Snap On type tools but have found that Gearwrench and Tekton are very good tools at a fair price.
The older Craftsman tools that were made in the USA are excellent. My wife bought me a HUGE set about 30 years ago and I have only broken a couple.

For shop materials for example I watched Project Farm video on penetrating oils.
Surprised to learn that the old standby.....Liquid Wrench penetrating oil is excellent. Was already using it and knew that.
For the best penetrating oil I have ever used is called "Yield". about $20 a can but so far knock on wood has never failed me. I only use it as a last resort.
Liquid Wrench also has other good sprays such as chain/cable lube .

For starting fluid and parts cleaner spray and other stuff like this I have found that a generic works as well as those pricey sprays.

This is just a start. Look forward to hearing your recommendations for tools and shop materials as I am always looking for stuff that WORKS at a reasonable price.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Vanpliers.....


Did you mean Vampliers? I had to google, I hadn't heard of them. They look great, but $65 up this way, I'll have to stick with Channel Locks, (budget constraints and all).

I think the only thing Snap-on I have are my two 'go-to' 3/8 ratchets, one is 10" 80 tooth and a matching 80 in 8". My other ratchets are basically space takers in the drawer and/or paper weights...
Mac sockets for 3/8, (bought them in '77 and have only replaced the 1/2"). I have some old Grays in 1/2" drive that were my Dad's.
Makita 1/4" cordless impact! I've tried many brands over the years but the Makita offers the best weight and balance for me (with a 3.0 ah battery). I use this almost as much as a ratchet.
I like my Irwin sidecutters and needle nose with about a 30 degree tip.
Husky dead blow rubber hammer has handled many years of abuse with little marring.
Fogging oil. Its about all I ever use for a spray lubricant, a year-round must have on my shelf.
I'm quite fond of Deep Creep as a penetrate but like Liquid Wrench as well.
Lincoln AC/DC stick and a 110v Lincoln 100 wire feed that amazes anyone that uses it.

Geez. So many favorite tools and shelf items! I bought a Mastercraft Maximum 20v cordless 1/2" impact driver at 1/2 price about 2 years ago. Outstanding torque, 3 speed settings, havent used my air impact since.
I could go on, I'll shut up now....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sledman8002002 said:


> Did you mean Vampliers? I had to google, I hadn't heard of them. They look great, but $65 up this way, I'll have to stick with Channel Locks, (budget constraints and all).
> 
> I think the only thing Snap-on I have are my two 'go-to' 3/8 ratchets, one is 10" 80 tooth and a matching 80 in 8". My other ratchets are basically space takers in the drawer and/or paper weights...
> Mac sockets for 3/8, (bought them in '77 and have only replaced the 1/2"). I have some old Grays in 1/2" drive that were my Dad's.
> ...


Well, I have gone cheap and regretted it. On the advice of a member here ( @rod330 ) i finally bought some Milwaukee battery tools and absolutely love them. Don't know how I got by without them. Saving me tons of time and cutting down on abuse of my stiff hands. 

also, very happy with my cheapo harbor freight ultrasonic cleaner for carburetors. have cleaned dozens in this. saves time and usually does a good job.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I almost went Milwaukee, I like their stuff, but the Makita felt better. (Due to broken wrists). Once you pick a brand ya gotta stay with it unless you got enough shelf room for multiple brand chargers.
It'd be fanfreakintastic if one charger worked for all the name brand tools wouldnt it?

I dont have an ultrasonic, I find it somewhat relaxing to tear down a carb and deep clean.
(Something I forgot to put on the list...Brake Clean, {non-chlorinated} use it almost daily)


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> The older Craftsman tools that were made in the USA are excellent.


This. I remember seeing my dad using a bunch of Craftsman hand tools growing up. He spoke highly of them, so I was happy when I inherited them several years ago. Really well made stuff.



sledman8002002 said:


> Makita





orangputeh said:


> Milwaukee battery tools


I'm a DeWalt fan myself.



orangputeh said:


> Liquid Wrench penetrating oil is excellent. Was already using it and knew that.
> For the best penetrating oil I have ever used is called "Yield"





sledman8002002 said:


> Fogging oil. Its about all I ever use for a spray lubricant, a year-round must have on my shelf.
> I'm quite fond of Deep Creep as a penetrate but like Liquid Wrench as well.


Where do you purchase your fluids - the penetrating oils, lubricants, etc? Is the local auto parts store fine?

Finally, not particularly snow blower related, but Japanese and Swiss manufacturers made some of the best calipers / micrometers in the world several decades ago. Don't know if they still do, but my dad owned several.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Best penetrating oil I ever used is Tryzol ...... Used it at the railroad all the time.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

phendric said:


> Where do you purchase your fluids - the penetrating oils, lubricants, etc? Is the local auto parts store fine?


Yes


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Also a big fan of Liquid Wrench.










A few tools I find very useful when the need arises:

Long shaft, small tip screw driver especially for fine tuning carbs
Telescopic magnet for when you drop that friggin nut or bolt into an area you can't reach with your fingers
Screw starter for flat and Phillips head screws and bolts
Nut splitter
Funny right angled screw driver I have no idea where or when I got it, but has saved the day a few times
Push punch
Blue tool is for when things aren't going as planned or when things have gone to plan. 











This set has saved my bacon a couple of times when dealing with rusted or buggered up nuts and bolts.












Multi-bit magnetic ratcheting screw driver set with ratcheting wrench that also fits the bits. 
You can toss half a dozen bits inside the handle. Handy if you don't want to carry a bunch of screw drivers around and the ratcheting action really speeds things up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I like going to yard and garage sales and buying old tools. some I don't even know what they are for.

they just look cool.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have a socket extractor set also ... Works great when needed.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Also a big fan of Liquid Wrench.
> 
> View attachment 181517
> 
> ...


+1 on the right angle screw driver. This chapman set is handy.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Screw starter for flat and Phillips head screws and bolts


That one's unknown to me.



Oneacer said:


> socket extractor set also


Same here, a must have for stud removals. I found the Snap-on set top notch, mine isnt tho.










Here's a few note worthy items, a burr removal tool, a simple valve adjuster tool (works good on a few ATV engines), old spark plugs caps to aid in removal/install of plugs.










Also a bend-a-light, used primarily on 2 strokes
Cant for get a good old impact driver.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

A piece of rubber gas line also works for spark plug thread starter on those tight to access plugs.



https://www.amazon.ca/Ullman-2-Aluminum-Starter-Phillips-Head-Industrial/dp/B008Z67DT2


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Ullman-2-Aluminum-Starter-Phillips-Head-Industrial/dp/B008Z67DT2


Interesting, thx for the link.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, you can never have enough hammer sizes .... I go from a tiny mini that sits on my bench to a 10 lb sledge, and everything in between .... 😃😃😉😉


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have a 6 set of Tekton mini pliers.......invaluable.
also a pick set from them also.

Gearwrench ratchet wrench set 8mm to19mm......with Honda's I only use the 10mm,12mm, and 14mm ones about 95% of the time. probably my most used tools other than the same sockets with 1/4 and 3/8 drive Craftsman socket wrenches. oh ya....don't forget the extensions....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Many people put down Harbor Freight but I find some great deals there . Magnetic trays, disposible gloves, picks, pry bars, steel wool , sandpaper, cleaning brushes, rags, those hardware organizers when they are on sale for $5.99.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I visit Harbor Freight all the time for assorted stuff.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I was taught a saying by my dad and grandfather when it came to tools. If you are going to use it more than once, pay up, and it only hurts once. Snap-on tools have always served my father well. Mac or SK are not bad tools either. 

I have a couple decent sets of USA made Craftsman sockets that I have acquired over the years (Sears Black Friday sales, etc). They are still in their box with a light coating of WD-40, and are used when needed. I have another non-USA Craftsman socket set that I received as a gift, so I used that primarily. It does ok for the intermittent use they get. 

Along the same line, Harbor Freight does actually have some decent tools for the price. I have one of their 3 gal Central Pneumatic compressors that mainly gets used when I don't feel like lugging out the gas powered Sears compressor. It works good for airing up a low tire or even for my brad nailer. When I cleaned the underside of my pickup bed with a wire wheel, I brought the cheap-o electric drill from them for less than $10. It saved me using / abusing my Craftsman drill. It also helps when you do not have to worry about breaking a screwdriver when you are using it as a pry bar. (I think we have all done it a time or two).

There are times for cheap tools, and times for quality tools. The decision is up to the user.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Many people put down Harbor Freight but I find some great deals there . Magnetic trays, disposible gloves, picks, pry bars, steel wool , sandpaper, cleaning brushes, rags, those hardware organizers when they are on sale for $5.99.


Canadian equivalent is Princess Auto and I find great deals on the same items as your list, as well as carb cleaner, lubricants, air fittings etc. 
I like to stock up and try to only buy items when on sale.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

When I work on snowblowers, I mostly use open or closed box wrenches if possible. No power tools or ratchets. There's just something about the tactile feel of the right amount of torque and control that cannot be duplicated with power tools.

Of course I am working on my machines at a leisure pace so I don't have a need to use power tools for speed and repetition.

Sometimes, just the simpliest and basic tools gives the most satisfaction.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> View attachment 181517
> 
> 
> Blue tool is for when things aren't going as planned or when things have gone to plan.


I've heard the blue one referred to as a "church key"



orangputeh said:


> I like going to yard and garage sales and buying old tools. some I don't even know what they are for.
> they just look cool.


Facebook Marketplace would be another good spot and Craigslist or Kijii (Canada)



Ziggy65 said:


> Canadian equivalent is Princess Auto and I find great deals on the same items as your list, as well as carb cleaner, lubricants, air fittings etc.
> I like to stock up and try to only buy items when on sale.


Great store, I check the Princess Auto and Canadian Tire sales every week. Heading off to Canadian Tire today for a pair of kid's rubber boots.

I picked up any tools I wanted from my Dad over the past couple of years after he went into a nursing home and when we were helping Mom prep the house for sale. Now I just have to get my garage organized, looking at tool boxes /cabinets on casters and work bench plans, nothing fancy on the bench, just something that is easy to build and functional for general home and garage related tasks.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good thread. I generally concur with everything said.

Everyone has their favorite penetrating oil. Some mentioned above I never heard of. It is always good to learn something new. I have used Kroil for many years and overtime I sorta feel it is over hyped. It is good. I now use Free All for the tough bolts. I was turned on to me my an Auto parts store manager, who could have sold me something more expensive and he said he personally uses it. I will say it is the best I have used(along with Sea Foam penetrating oil). It Smells like Lacquer thinner, that alone tells me it is different from anything else I have used. It has been around for 40 years but I never saw it in the places I typically frequent, until about a year ago. The price is reasonable at about $8 per can. With all penetrating oil time is your best friend. If you have a week they can all work pretty good. 
. I do like Tekton for the value and good warranty process. One tool I use a lot that I have not seen mentioned is a 90 degree needle nose pliers. Great for easily removing small engine fuel line clamps Sometimes a different angle is better or needed but the 90 degree accesses most small engine hose clamps fast and easy. The brand does not matter so much as it is about the geometry more than the leverage, hardness or finish for this application. I have Tekton and some no name brand pliers to cover this application.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Good thread. I generally concur with everything said.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite penetrating oil. Some mentioned above I never heard of. It is always good to learn something new. I have used Kroil for many years and overtime I sorta feel it is over hyped. It is good. I now use Free All for the tough bolts. I was turned on to me my an Auto parts store manager, who could have sold me something more expensive and he said he personally uses it. I will say it is the best I have used(along with Sea Foam penetrating oil). It Smells like Lacquer thinner, that alone tells me it is different from anything else I have used. It has been around for 40 years but I never saw it in the places I typically frequent, until about a year ago. The price is reasonable at about $8 per can. With all penetrating oil time is your best friend. If you have a week they can all work pretty good.
> . I do like Tekton for the value and good warranty process. One tool I use a lot that I have not seen mentioned is a 90 degree needle nose pliers. Great for easily removing small engine fuel line clamps Sometimes a different angle is better or needed but the 90 degree accesses most small engine hose clamps fast and easy. The brand does not matter so much as it is about the geometry more than the leverage, hardness or finish for this application. I have Tekton and some no name brand pliers to cover this application.


I'm glad you mentioned that 90 degree needle nose pliers. I use mine every single day for something.

Another good set of tools I use extensively are locking pliers. Different sizes for thin and regular locking pliers are like having an extra hand to hold things in place.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that 90 degree needle nose pliers. I use mine every single day for something.
> 
> Another good set of tools I use extensively are locking pliers. Different sizes for thin and regular locking pliers are like having an extra hand to hold things in place.


Yes indeed. Vice Grips. I put some old hose on the fingers of a pair of needle nose vice grips to use as a fuel line clamp. Protects the line and does the job with out having to buy a specialty tool. 
Also you mentioned the Vampliers in the 1st post. I love them. I only have one size that fits the most popular wood and deck screws as well as small machine screws...... it has worked so much better than vice grips for that specific application. I saw another company making them and they were more afordable. If I recall the brand I will post it.

Isn't the hardest part of working on any out door equiptment dealing with corrosion and damaged fasteners? Hence the penetrating oils and tools like vampliers and bolt out tools are critical. This is an area not to skimp in.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Grinders with cut off wheel, grinder disc, flap discs for sanding, etc .....

Boy, the list is endless for what a good shop should be equipped with ... I wish I had infinite resources as well as unlimited space .... I am fortunate to have my own shop garage in my back property though, with its own 60amp service.....

One of the nicest shops I have seen was i believe rod330, I will see if i can find it and post it back here, or maybe he will chime in ... totally awesome.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Yes indeed. Vice Grips. I put some old hose on the fingers of a pair of needle nose vice grips to use as a fuel line clamp. Protects the line and does the job with out having to buy a specialty tool.
> Also you mentioned the Vampliers in the 1st post. I love them. I only have one size that fits the most popular wood and deck screws as well as small machine screws...... it has worked so much better than vice grips for that specific application. I saw another company making them and they were more afordable. If I recall the brand I will post it.
> 
> Isn't the hardest part of working on any out door equiptment dealing with corrosion and damaged fasteners? Hence the penetrating oils and tools like vampliers and bolt out tools are critical. This is an area not to skimp in.


ya. have lost patience with penetrating oils and bolt out tools and screw removers. if they don't work first time.....out comes the cutting wheels and punches. 

life too short.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> ya. have lost patience with penetrating oils and bolt out tools and screw removers. if they don't work first time.....out comes the cutting wheels and punches.
> 
> life too short.


usually to be fair I show the offending thigamagig the cutting wheel and it changes it's mind and comes loose. then after I pull it I tell it i lied about reusing it and it goes in the trash anyways.

ya, I know I'm mean but what the heck.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

welder

also an invaluable tool for someone who works on a lot of stuff. don't know how I got along with out one. I just have a gasless Lincoln electric but it takes care of almost every job. Have a neighbor with a gas welder and we trade work when needed. he welds stuff I can not do and i maintain his Honda.

Dances With Wolves......."goood traaade "


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

OK, here's a 'must have'...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .... Any one in later years always has those on hand ....... . .... Just part of getting old.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sledman8002002 said:


> OK, here's a 'must have'...
> 
> View attachment 181563


yes I have pillows
ear muffs
safety shoes
no loose clothing 
long hair tied up 
masks
eye protection
face protection
fire proof gloves
fire proof jacket
fire proof blankets
hard hat
fire extinguishers 

we have walkie-talkies in case need the wife to call 911

and yes I have my WILL made out......hopefully I'll croak in the garage someday.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> long hair tied up


I need not worry about that anymore...
Yeup, safety glasses definetly. Rarely wore them when I was a young pup, then I got older, wiser...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tools and Materials should have a separate section. Topics can be searched, found, and looked at easier.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I sometimes use knee pads.

A torch can be useful. Heat undoes a lot of stuck bolts without breaking.

Use graphite Never-Seize on bolt threads, 

If you don't want to buy a used oxy-acetylene torch, buy a plumber's B tank with torch, hose, and regulator, very hot, acetylene gas, no oxygen. They are $50-$100 and you don't need to get the tanks tested, they swap them out. I recommend a regulator with a tank fill gauge.

Upon someone else's recommendation on SBF, I bought 2 long needle nose pliers from Harbor Freight, straight and right angle. I don't use them often but when I need them, I need them. Great for pulling springs underneath, fuel line hose.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Many Honda owners on my group ask what tools they should have.

What great about Honda is about 90% of everything is 10mm and 12mm, a couple nuts and bolts need 14mm . ( the engine mounting nuts and the track adjustment nuts. and the impeller shear pin). 

a couple screwdrivers
a couple pliers
some WD40 with PTFE
some penetrating oil
a spark plug wrench
electrical tape

most regular Joe snowblower owners already have basic tools laying around garage. most regular joes are not gonna attempt anything more than basic repairs/maintenance. I usually tell people not to mess with carburetors unless some experience since they make things worse.


they also ask what spare parts.

spark plug
shear pins
spare drive belt ( which usually goes out way before the auger belt )


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, Honda's don't require duct tape ? LOL


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Wow, Honda's don't require duct tape ? LOL


who said duct tape bucko?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Duct tape is weak sauce. Gorilla tape is the new sheriff in town.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Duct tape is weak sauce. Gorilla tape is the new sheriff in town.


with the cost of new cables for Honda's $25-40 plus tax there are many cables I have reconditioned with electrical tape, liberal cable lube , and patience. most owners have appreciated several more years out of their cables. a dealer or shop would never do this. they just replace replace replace. ( i understand the liability issue )


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Is gorilla really better, I still have a good amount of duck tap ......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Orang is right ..... Many ways to extend the life, or make your own cables ...... Unless of course they are cheap to replace.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Is gorilla really better, I still have a good amount of duck tap ......


Of course. Gorilla is a lot bigger and meaner than duck...silly..


----------



## Obie Wilson (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've wrapped many a cable with duct/gorilla tape to great success. Also take the cables off and hang them to let fluid film run through. They'll never freeze up again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Duct tape is weak sauce. Gorilla tape is the new sheriff in town.


Or FlexTape, if you need it SERIOUSLY waterproof... I fixed a cracked shower stall (from the back side) with it 3 years ago; still sealed.








Amazon.com: Flex Tape Rubberized Waterproof Tape, 4 inches x 5 feet, Black : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Flex Tape Rubberized Waterproof Tape, 4 inches x 5 feet, Black: Industrial & Scientific - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I repaired a gutter seam with Flex Seal years ago ... Still holding.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Tools and Materials should have a separate section. Topics can be searched, found, and looked at easier.


Noted. Watch for November poll.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Q-Bond.......saw this on Scotty Kilmers channel on you-tube and tried it.......works well.
JB Weld......an old standby
Super glue but I am using Gorilla glue more and more. rock solid.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Super glue is a definite shop staple. Mine hangs next to the zip ties and my duck tape .....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Super glue is a definite shop staple. Mine hangs next to the zip ties and my duck tape .....


I also keep it in the toolbox... great for when you hack yourself open. Back to work right quick. and without a goopy band-aid.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the medical version, it's called liquid band-aid, appropriately named ...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> I have the medical version, it's called liquid band-aid, appropriately named ...


The OTC super-glue for wood is 99.9% the same thing. Just an interesting fact, but super glue was originally developed by the US military... turned out to be too strong for the application they were developing it for.

Related note: Hand cream. having your hands in chemicals all day dries 'em out, and split fingertips ow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> The OTC super-glue for wood is 99.9% the same thing. Just an interesting fact, but super glue was originally developed by the US military... turned out to be too strong for the application they were developing it for.
> 
> Related note: Hand cream. having your hands in chemicals all day dries 'em out, and split fingertips ow.


I wash my hands with Dawn dish soap and that seems to works well. 
Otherwise use wife's Aloe Vera cream.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been using this to repair wire or cable insulation. It is easy to use in a one inch wide roll. It is self vulcanizing and sticks in seconds to it self. 









Super Glue 1 in. x 10 ft. Black E-Z Fuse Silicone Tape 15408-6 - The Home Depot


E-Z Fuse Tape is a versatile, easy-to-use product. Designed to adhere to itself, this product leaves NO residue when removed. The bond is permanent, waterproof, airtight, non-conductive, insulating, and



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I have the medical version, it's called liquid band-aid, appropriately named ...


Cyanoacetate. Great stuff, especially if you build balsa wood models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dollar store is great for some stuff.

wire brushes
rags
paint brushes ( 3 packs )
small screwdriver sets
wire
tape
hand cleaner

I really like those fake cigars that blow fake smoke......


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

If you're a newbie to the repair world, red and blue Loctite are must haves.










Tin tape, (not the thin stuff used on a furnace, altho better than nothing). 










This stuff is great! It used to be called Castrol Super Clean










Of course being just a regular joe, I gotta have the poor man's hoist....(you see my driveway, right, lol)


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

sledman8002002 said:


> If you're a newbie to the repair world, red and blue Loctite are must haves.
> 
> View attachment 181605
> 
> ...


I like the loc tite sticks easy to use










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

After a few too many surgeries (back and knee)… My favorite shop addition so far:


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

Nobody has mentioned an air compressor yet, and pneumatic tools. I got a steal of a deal on a 5hp 80 gallon Gardner Denver a few years ago. If it doesn't have one put a cooler between the pump and tank with the cooler. I can run it all day in the summer and drain an ounce or so of water out of the tank. This one puts out 23cfm @ 175 psi. I can run a die grinder continuously. It is so nice not running out of air. Being a welder in a prior life, I couldn't live without a ac/dc tig-stick welder, a mig and the acetylene fire wrench. I also use taps and dies a lot, the welders come in handy when you break one of the taps off in a hole. I also use angle grinder quite a bit. I have a 2 good ones 4" and a 7" but I have 4 of the $10 on sale Harbour freight 4" with different attachments so I don't have to take the time to unscrew the wheel of death to add something else like a flap disc or a wire brush.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bud Stambaugh said:


> Nobody has mentioned an air compressor yet, and pneumatic tools. I got a steal of a deal on a 5hp 80 gallon Gardner Denver a few years ago. If it doesn't have one put a cooler between the pump and tank with the cooler. I can run it all day in the summer and drain an ounce or so of water out of the tank. This one puts out 23cfm @ 175 psi. I can run a die grinder continuously. It is so nice not running out of air. Being a welder in a prior life, I couldn't live without a ac/dc tig-stick welder, a mig and the acetylene fire wrench. I also use taps and dies a lot, the welders come in handy when you break one of the taps off in a hole. I also use angle grinder quite a bit. I have a 2 good ones 4" and a 7" but I have 4 of the $10 on sale Harbour freight 4" with different attachments so I don't have to take the time to unscrew the wheel of death to add something else like a flap disc or a wire brush.


ha, i do the same thing with angle grinders and cutting wheels. saves so much time. just learning how to weld 2 years now and just use a gasless Lincolm Electric. serves me well for 90% of what I need. Have a pancake compressor. great for cleaning etc. Thought about going all in with a big one and pneumatic tools. I'm just a hobbiest so instead am buying Milwaukee battery tools and love them. Ya , it may cost more but I don't have much room in garage.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

That compressor does take up some real estate, but it is worth it to me. I have a pancake compressor also that I use if I am away from the garage. I have an associates degree in welding and was a parapro at a college, if you have any questions snap a pic and I will try to help. My experience with the 120v flux core machines is to turn up the volts and adjust the wire speed to make it sound like bacon and drag don't push the puddle.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

For battery powered tools, you can buy adapters to use your batteries on other tool brands. I have DeWalt 20V tools and batteries and have the adapters to Ryobi and Milwaukee. That keeps you using the same battery for different brands. 

Check for these on Ebay or Amazon. You can get the adapters for under $30 CDN (unless prices have gone up).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KJSeller said:


> For battery powered tools, you can buy adapters to use your batteries on other tool brands.


You can also "upgrade" your older NiCad/NiMH battery pack equipment to Lithium Ion with those adapters. I have an 18V Dewalt circular saw that now runs on 20V Li packs.








For DEWALT DCA1820 20V Battery Adapter Converter 18V to 20V Max Li-Ion Tools | eBay


This DCA1820 adapter is designed for use Dewalt 20v MAX XR lithium battery running older 18V tools. Replace old Dewalt 18V Ni-Cad batteries, 18 volt XRP DC9096 DE9039 DE9095 DE9096 DE9098 DW9095 DW9096 DW9098 DE9503 battery.



www.ebay.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

working with a specific brand or type ( snowblower ) you need some specialty tools.

I have made special tools out of regular tools.
Flat head screw driver grinded on side to fit in a pick up tube of a carburetor
A large fender cap remover or a small double forked tool to push in a seal that is pushing out of a hydro static tranny.
Small magnetic pick up tools have been changed for weird places.
Locking pliers have been changed for a specific purpose.

I have a small tool box for these speciclty tools that only need to used once in awhile. It's really an old desk that had drawers on each side and I removed the middle so have 2 sets of 3 drawers that don't take up much space.

One drawer has special tools that I made.
One drawer has punches, weird shaped wrenches, files, long picks and pliers etc.
One drawer has steel wool, sand paper, emory cloth, glues, etc.

The other set.
One drawer has service manuals and all power tools manuals etc.
One drawer has jars of nuts and bolts, washers, and gear pullers
One drawers have energy snacks like peanuts, and energy bars

My shop looks like a complete mess to visitors with all the drawers, tool boxes , organizing hardware drawers, Costco bins, and other boxes but I pretty much know where everything is.

It's my happy place.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

don't forget the fire extinguishers. I have 4 in different places of shop.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like you did some shop cleaning ..... I am due myself .....


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Your garage makes my messy one look organized


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> Your garage makes my messy one look organized


I like to see a picture.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Finally got some floor space back !!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use Super Lube as a synthetic grease for axles, auger. It has the consistency I like, not too thin, not too thick, nice consistency in the cold. Notice the color and consistency in the cap.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been using the red stuff from Lucas lately as my preferred grease for some years now .... seems fine.

Really, the fact of the matter is to use grease and maintain your equipment, regardless of brand ... Its the people that do not perform any maintenance that run into issues at some point sooner usually than most of us.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Looks like you did some shop cleaning ..... I am due myself .....


It's a never ending process, cleaning and organizing.Used to do it for about an hour on Sundays. Then a few minutes at the beginning of every day.
What seems to work better is doing it as I go. Less stress.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Shaw ...

Very nice, I commend you. It is so great having the room to move around without pulling something out to work on something ... I am still playing Tetris to store stuff .... I have to sell some off, but find it so difficult, as I want to test all this stuff in the snow before I move it along. I did have room a long time ago ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Boy , I just realized, I turned around some real nice snow blowers. People got some good deals on the ones I went through.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Super Lube


I have a coupla mini tubes given to me in the drawer, havent really used it on anything that I recall, feels slick on my fingers. I'll give it a try soon.

I really like this stuff as a multi grease around the shop. Like you mentioned, consistency with varying temps and it stays the same is important to me also. I feel its too thin for an axle wheel bearing tho.












Oneacer said:


> Really, the fact of the matter is to use grease and maintain your equipment, regardless of brand


Exactly!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Everyone has their favourite flavour.

I have always used a low temp snow mobile grease from Canadian Tire (just like my Dad did). The same Motomaster brand as above.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I am still playing Tetris to store stuff


Ha! Man it gets annoying at times doesnt it? (Your garage...I have no words...) How about shelves? It sure dont take long to fill them up does it...


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Everyone has their favourite flavour


True that. I always try and give away products I tried and dont care for. It helps make shelf space, but not too many take the free stuff offer...


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Extended drill bits make a nice addition to any shop, especially when doing impeller kits while in the bucket.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Boy , I just realized, I turned around some real nice snow blowers. People got some good deals on the ones I went through.


sometimes i wonder how they know. you never hear from people if they dont have a problem. then as in recently a guy bought one of my blowers because his boss bought one a couple years ago and loves it. this has happened a couple times.

no matter how much work i put into a blower i always wonder if i did well enough.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am actually trying to figure a way to store in the wider open space above equipment on the floor ... 

I have some 2x8 material, which I may stand upright on the floor, between rows of equipment, and attached to the upper trusses only for sway support, no stress. Then install some shelving along them, and still not losing any floor space for parking equipment under the shelving....... Kinda like this .....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> always wonder if i did well enough


Had those thoughts myself now and again. I feel it shows our character/pride of workmanship


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, some of the ones I refurbished and sold are in my neighborhood, one actually right next door ... I see them using them all the time .. gives me satisfaction.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I wanted to push one wall outwards on my shop this past spring, but the price of lumber tossed that idea out the window for now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

.... My finished work garage is complete, so I limit myself to figuring a way to utilize the space within not being used, which is the big void above the equipment to the ceiling trusses, and to better utilize the wall space. ..... LOL, of course cleaning and organizing better , and selling some equipment would also help.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice Oneacer. Just floating the idea, but how about an unseen 8 or 12 ft lean-to off the rear to put those completed projects?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Tempting as that is, keeping the structure as is forces me to limit my intake, as well as keeping things inside in some resemblance of order ...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

sledman8002002 said:


> I have a coupla mini tubes given to me in the drawer, havent really used it on anything that I recall, feels slick on my fingers. I'll give it a try soon.
> 
> I really like this stuff as a multi grease around the shop. Like you mentioned, consistency with varying temps and it stays the same is important to me also. I feel its too thin for an axle wheel bearing tho.


I don't use it for wheel bearings that run at high speed on the road, too thin, I smear it on snowblower and lawnmower axles.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have only been to Harbor freight a few times.
One tool if you do any brake bleeding is this, Pneumatic Brake Fluid Bleeder with Auto-Refill Kit

I did all new brakes on my 1999 Pickup truck and all new on the Old ( young) lady's 2002 Explorer.
All new everything including the frame metal brake lines to the rear on both. The damn pre treatment the put on the roads before a storm! They say it is not corrosive but I have hauled it, and it does burn the skin if you get some on you! It should be labeled corrosive!

One part I always hated was bleeding them, and you needed someone to work the pedal.
I took a chance and had a coupon, got mine for $19.98.
It made bleeding them nice and easy, with no need for anyone to help you. It did a really good job of removing any air in the system. Quickly.
And in a fraction of time it used to take doing it manually.
Works for Motorcycle brakes too. 

I read thru the reply's and might have missed it, anyone mention a good bench vise is nice to have?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Modular garage/workshop cabinet systems are a great way to maximize space and organize a work space.




















Shelves are adjustable and roll out for easier access





































A range of drawer depths


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Ziggy, ... Yeah, in another life, or when I hit the lottery .....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

For my entire working life, I made do with a small single car garage, where I stored my 68 Cougar, had to pull it out if I wanted to work on something, no work bench, just a couple of shelves.

When I retired and we moved up here from the city, I finally got my dream garage, life is short and you can't take it ($) with you.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

If your looking for off the floor space here is my home made above the door lofts for storage. They have worked out great. Of course they were built back when lumber was affordable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I have only been to Harbor freight a few times.
> One tool if you do any brake bleeding is this, Pneumatic Brake Fluid Bleeder with Auto-Refill Kit
> 
> I did all new brakes on my 1999 Pickup truck and all new on the Old ( young) lady's 2002 Explorer.
> ...


Wilton vise


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

@piggy that's a nice storage system



aa335 said:


> I like to see a picture.


Here you go....









The table in the foreground was out trick or treat station last week, I have to put it away this week so I can start parking the other car inside as well. It's mostly the items at the back that I have to go through. It's a little is stuff that we have collected over the years plus stuff from my parents house that sold earlier this year. 

I'd like to build a bench at the back, likely next spring which gives me time to think about layout and storage over the winter plus purge stuff I don't need or use.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@Ziggy65 , very nice garage setup you got there. Sometimes you got to splurge and enjoy while you can.

I've been thinking about those cabinets for a while. I have things on cheap plastic shelves. They work ok. I don't like having my stuff getting dusty and cobwebs forming. I regularly use a leaf blower to rearrange the pesky spiders ecosystem in favor of my clean stuff. It's a twice a weekly blowing in the spring, summer, and fall. During the winter, it's too cold for those spiders to survive. 

Your garage seems like an ideal man cave. A nice kitchen sells a house, but a nice garage also sells a house.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

A waist high bench to work on is invaluable to me as I am 65 and don't bend over as well as I used to. I made this rolling bench so that I could roll it out of the way when not in use. This also meant that I needed a shop crane to lift the snow blowers and larger parts up onto it. This allows me to do this work without having to bother the wifey who has been kind enough in the past to lend a hand without complaint. I just don't want to bother her unless I have to. If your thinking about a shop crane I would recommend one that has a two speed cylinder to reduce the amount of pumping necessary to lift the load. I cheeped out and am regretting the decision.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This has been my go-to tool in my garage/barn machine shop since 2002:









I also have this Jet lathe and Bridgeport milling machine in there and plan to get them permanently installed once I retire again next December.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Toon said:


> If your thinking about a shop crane I would recommend one that has a two speed cylinder to reduce the amount of pumping necessary to lift the load. I cheeped out and am regretting the decision.


Consider converting that cylinder to air over hydraulic (if you have air)


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Tabora
Your lathe mill combo looks quite similar to mine, which is branded as a Craftex B2229. 
You just cant beat a Bridgeport mill. They are the golden standard, which most other mills are copied from. Nice.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> Consider converting that cylinder to air over hydraulic (if you have air)


Thanks CPcristie I will look into that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bought a metric set of thread chasers and small taps.
will come in handy once in awhile.

I have a ton of tools that are only good for one specific reason.
got tired of winging it for years......
totally worth it imo.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> @Shaw ...
> 
> Very nice, I commend you. It is so great having the room to move around without pulling something out to work on something ... I am still playing Tetris to store stuff .... I have to sell some off, but find it so difficult, as I want to test all this stuff in the snow before I move it along. I did have room a long time ago ...
> 
> ...


Wow all those blowers look brand spanking new. You should just turn that shop in a snowblower museum and charge an entrance fee!


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> @Ziggy, ... Yeah, in another life, or when I hit the lottery .....


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Your lathe mill combo looks quite similar to mine, which is branded as a Craftex B2229.


Yeah, that's the short length lathe bed, but otherwise about identical. I bought mine as a direct order from China back in the day when Harbor Freight did such things (before they went all retail)...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> When I retired and we moved up here from the city, I finally got my dream garage


I built mine myself when I retired from Konica-Minolta in 2006 (I was 50 then). One of my son's friends helped out after school with the heavy lifting, as did my forklift. Started it in October and finished before Christmas. Gonna get serious with the insides after next year. I've got all the windows and above-door glass to put in, and the machine shop/motorcycles/Model T downstairs; train sets, pool table, foosball and air hockey upstairs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

beautiful work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my next life, that's on my list .....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Fantastic craftsmanship, that is a dream shop with character.

I love the Mobil air station.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> I built mine myself when I retired from Konica-Minolta in 2006. One of my son's friends helped out after school with the heavy lifting, as did my forklift. Started it in October and finished before Christmas. Gonna get serious with the insides after next year. I've got all the windows and above-door glass to put in, and the machine shop/motorcycles/Model T downstairs; train sets, pool table, foosball and air hockey upstairs.
> View attachment 182711


Do you heat it in the winter?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No one builds a structure like that, without some type of heat ..... At least I would make sure heat was available ...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@tabora , nice cave.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice caves and equipment, you're all making me jealous as I have to live here in the city with all the stupid people around me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> Do you heat it in the winter?





Oneacer said:


> No one builds a structure like that, without some type of heat ..... At least I would make sure heat was available ...


There's a big propane tank out back, and one of these 30,000BTU FHA heaters on the back wall on both floors.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I knew I was going to retire so the most important tool in the shop, was the shop itself. We started building in 2017 and finished in 2018 and I have loved it ever since. It's not huge but after waiting 35 years to get one it was long overdue. It's insulated well enough that I can keep it at 70 deg. F for about $8 a month in the Canadian winter so I must have got it mostly right.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice work .....


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

tabora said:


> I built mine myself when I retired from Konica-Minolta in 2006 (I was 50 then). One of my son's friends helped out after school with the heavy lifting, as did my forklift. Started it in October and finished before Christmas. Gonna get serious with the insides after next year. I've got all the windows and above-door glass to put in, and the machine shop/motorcycles/Model T downstairs; train sets, pool table, foosball and air hockey upstairs.
> View attachment 182711


That is awesome. It is great to see others working shops. you could get a 2 post lift in there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

8 a month?

it costs me more to heat a 25 sq ft bathroom


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

A good work light is a must. Great illumination compared to no light at all. That's real world evidence, lol. On the highest setting, a 5ah battery will run 2.5hrs.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> 8 a month?
> 
> it costs me more to heat a 25 sq ft bathroom


Code up here is R24 in the walls and R50 in the ceiling. Insulation in Canada easily pays for itself over the years. It's worth the time and effort it takes to do it well. No mater what our shop size is or how pretty they look, having a place to putter around in has made retirement so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Toon said:


> Code up here is R24 in the walls and R50 in the ceiling. Insulation in Canada easily pays for itself over the years. It's worth the time and effort it takes to do it well. No mater what our shop size is or how pretty they look, having a place to putter around in has made retirement so much more enjoyable.


Nice looking garage. Do you have any issues inside with moisture with the vapour barrier? I run a dehumidifier in my garage in the winter, it's insulated with vapour barrier and sheet rock. I put a dehumidifier in during the winter after noticing condensation on the inside of the windows.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Honda1132 said:


> Nice looking garage. Do you have any issues inside with moisture with the vapor barrier? I run a dehumidifier in my garage in the winter, it's insulated with vapor barrier and sheet rock. I put a dehumidifier in during the winter after noticing condensation on the inside of the windows.


The reason most moisture gets into a garage is through the concrete floor. I have a layer of vapor barrier and then a layer of 2" Styrofoam under the concrete floor. With this system the warmth of the garage stays in and the moisture under the floor stays out. It works quite well. No dehumidifier is necessary. You could try and seal your floor to reduce the moisture transfer.
One other possibility to consider is that if you have single pane windows you will most definitely get condensation even with a vapor barrier under the floor. I had to add a second piece of Lexan on the inside of my single pane garage door windows to cure the condensation problem.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> 8 a month?
> 
> it costs me more to heat a 25 sq ft bathroom


Not surprising. California has all sort of taxes, fines, fees, and permits.
EPA and CARB needs you money to exist and regulate.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Can Tire has the 125i flux core welder on their big sale this week, I couldnt help myself and picked one up Saturday. I didnt 'really' need it but in the past year, I've never read a bad review on this thing. (In the U.S. HF sells them as the Titanium 125). 
I put some Lincoln .035 flux wire in it and ran some tests with it yesterday, I'm impressed, super light-weight with full range adjustability of the wire speed and voltage. The 3 year warranty is nice also. Altho I'm not big on the strap carrying handle, it'll still be great to throw in the backseat to go do a side job or help someone out.


----------

